# Rasho might be sidelined until playoffs



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

> With one more ankle having given way and their season poised to take another turn for the worse as Sunday morning closed hard on Saturday night, the Spurs put the ball in the hands of Manu Ginobili and let him go to work. When that wasn’t enough, they turned to Big Shot Bob. And Big Block Bob. Robert Horry, whose late-game heroics have made him a favorite of the locals in Los Angeles, buried a 3-pointer with 22.2 seconds left then stuffed Mikki Moore at the rim just before the final buzzer as the Spurs outlasted the Los Angeles Clippers 125-124 in double overtime at Staples Center. Above: Ginobili played 50 minutes and scored 40 points.


Read more: Spurs capture thriller in 2 OTs

This is the most important part of the article:


> Tim Duncan missed his 10th consecutive game, though he might get company on the sidelines tonight. Nesterovic sprained his left ankle late in third quarter while trying to track down a loose ball. He limped to the locker room and didn’t return.
> 
> *Nesterovic sprained the same ankle in January and spent six games on the injured list. His latest sprain is expected to sideline him at least until the playoffs.*


Duncan, Brown, Nesterovic. The list keeps growing and growing.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

atleast tll playoffs for a sprained ankle wow not good


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

playoffs aren't that far away. We should rest it even if it isn't that severe. We don't want to take anymore risks.


----------



## Guth (Feb 23, 2005)

It is easy to think that Rasho is just a space waster who has no motor skills, but when he is out, you can see what he really means to this team. This is really a hinderance on the defensive end and here's hoping that he will be fully healthy come playoff time (along with a certain Wake Forest alumnus)


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Just imagine if we didn't have Nazr rite now...


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

shivers lol


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Damn the injury bug has really gotten us, but hopefully all, or most, of those guys will be ready come playoff time. Its better to be hurt during the regular season than the playoffs.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

This flat-out sucks. I can't recall ever going through something like this as a fan. It's almost like it's an accomplishment itself if we finish the game without anyone getting injured. 




The good news, if there is any, is that Nazr will get a serious opportunity to gain some confidence. I don't want to say blessing in disguise, but if Mohammed steps up big time and carries that over into the playoffs, that wil be absolutely huge for us.


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> This flat-out sucks. I can't recall ever going through something like this as a fan. It's almost like it's an accomplishment itself if we finish the game without anyone getting injured.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:

A confident Nazr would tremendously help the team .


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

Good stuff.

Nazr will play big minutes but most important Nazr will play big minutes with TD, which would certainly not have been the case w/o this injury. One week or two week I could care less, as long as it's not 3+ :biggrin: 
It's just a great chance for Nazr to make a late run before the playoffs.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

He certainly impressed with his game against Golden State. I think we should sit Duncan out for one more game against the Blazers so Nazr can get some more playing time in.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

yes last night he was good but he needs to improve his shot selection but besides a couple of not needed things he helped us a lot. needs to work on in the clutch situations probaly. when we get rasho back....
pg parker/beno/wilks
sg manu/barry
sf bowen/brown
pf duncan/horry
c rasho/nazr/mass
that is a nice team


----------



## Guth (Feb 23, 2005)

I don't know how many of you listened to the Pop Show on the Ticket yesterday, but here are some tidbits of note:

- Pop did not sound encouraged about Rasho. When asked about his status, Pop simply responded "He's out" and then went on to say that he won't be back until the 1st round of the playoffs "if that" (his words, not mine) For that reason, this past game from Nazr could be even bigger than we thought if he is going to be our starting center, possibly at the beginning of the playoffs.

- He said that Devin has gotten out on the court and started shooting and that he could start running up and down the court here pretty soon.

- When asked about Tim's status, he said that he might be back Sat. against Memphis and that he would be probable the last 3 games of the season. However, he said that "he won't be Tim Duncan until the beginning of next season" His words about Tim were somehow both encouraging and troubling to me at the same time.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

that is startiling. but we are lucky our team is playing like they are now cause with a 75 percent or so duncan we still have a great chance to win a championship this yr. pop usally is negitive about lots of things but i asume duncan will prob get limited action first 2 gms and play mybe 35 plus aganist minnny.


----------

